# Creative Inspire P380 - komisches vibrieren im Subwoofer



## cesupa (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

da ja vor kurzem Weihnachten war, hab ich mir vom guten Weihnachtsmann ein 2.1 Soundsystem gewünscht (Creative Inspire P380), da ich im Internet davon nur gutes gelesen habe  .
Nun hab ich das System an meinem PC angeschlossen und den Subwoofer auf den Boden gestellt, wenn ich jetzt Musik mit richtig viel und starkem Bass höre und das Basslevel auf voll aufgedreht habe, höre ich ein ziemlich starkes virbrieren aus dem Subwoofer kommend. Ist das normal oder soll ich das Teil reklamieren?

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. Dezember 2005)

Das ist bei mir genauso bei meinem Logitech Z-640,es ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler im Subwoofer


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich hab auch'n Logitech 5.1 da ists ganz normal.
Muss kurz raussuchen wie das heisst.


MfG Alexander12

PS: Du meinst das Christkind! Der Weihnachtsmann ist nur ne Erfindung von Coca Cola.


----------



## cesupa (26. Dezember 2005)

@Alexander12:

Klar meine ich das Christkind  

Bin ich ja zufrieden wenn das normal ist.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> es ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler im Subwoofer



Woran liegt es denn?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (27. Dezember 2005)

An der technischen Umsetzung eines Subwoofers nehm ich mal an,weil dort drinne irgendetwas schwingt mithilfe eines Magnetfeldes welches ständig umgepolt wird oder so ähnlich,ich hatte es mal in Physik,aber kannst ja nach der Funktion eines Lautsprechers googeln 
Auf jeden Fall ist es wohl so,dass die Vibrationen schlecht abgedämpft werden.Bei teureren Modellen ist dies mit Sicherheit besser 

Keine Ahnung ob das so genau stimmt,aber so erklär ich es mir


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hab Ich mir gedacht.

Naja, darfst halt nicht so harte Musik hören.   


MfG Alexander12


----------

